#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Χωροταξικά-Πολεοδομικά - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*

*
2. Νομοθεσία*

Έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας: ΦΕΚ 114/Α'/17-2-2004

Διατάξεις περί επικινδύνων οικοδομών: ΠΔ 13-4-1929 (ΦΕΚ  153/Α/22-4-1929)

Αυθαίρετη Δόμηση και Κτηματολόγιο

Συμβολισμοί

Κώδικας Βασικής Πολεοδομικής Νομοθεσίας

Χωροταξικός σχεδιασμός και αειφόρος Ανάπτυξη & άλλες Διατάξεις- Ν.2742/07.10.1999 (ΦΕΚ 207/Α')

Γενικό Πλαίσιο Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού και Αειφόρου Ανάπτυξης (ΦΕΚ 128/Α/03.07.2008)

Ειδικό Πλαίσιο Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού και Αειφόρου Ανάπτυξης για τις υδατοκαλλιέργειες (ΦΕΚ 2505/Β/04.11.2011)

Ειδικό Πλαίσιο Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού Τουρισμού

Ειδικό Πλαίσιο Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού Βιομηχανία

Ειδικό Πλαίσιο Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού  ΑΠΕ

Ειδικό Πλαίσιο Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού Καταστημάτων Κράτησης

Απόφαση 212/2008 ΝΣΚ περί ρυμοτομούμενων κτηρίων


* 3. Έντυπα*

*
4. Βιβλιογραφία-Βοηθήματα*

*pdf -* Σύνολο Περιφερειακών Πλαισίων Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού
*
5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια*


*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

